# MKIV Jetta: Brake lights stay on on, replaced BLS, EPC on?



## WMP (Aug 4, 2002)

Hi guys!
So I read Gary's DIY thread about properly replacing the brake light switch w/o breaking it and followed the instructions exactly. Old switch didn't appear to be broken and the new one was installed correctly.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158315
The brake lights still stay on even if the pedal is not depressed, including third brake light on wagon hatch. This is annoying, not only because the lights are always on, but because it's dangerous for drivers behind me.
I should note that the brake lights do not stay on with the light switch turned to the 'off' position. Also, one of my headlight turn signals comes on when the lights are 'on' and I depress the brake pedal.
Ideas???


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Jetta: Brake lights stay on on, replaced BLS, EPC on? (WMP)*

So back up - why did you replace the brake light switch?


----------



## WMP (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: MKIV Jetta: Brake lights stay on on, replaced BLS, EPC on? (dennisgli)*

Dennis,
I replaced the BLS because with the OE control switch in the 'on' position, all three brake lights remain lit w/o even touching the brake pedal.
Of course I assumed this to be a faulty BLS, however upon purchasing and installing a brand new BLS (late revision turquoise), the problem was still there.
I followed Gary's thread closely and from what I can tell neither of the BLS are broken as they both lock and unlock easily and both have adequate spring tension.
Gary seems to think it may be a faulty control module along the wiring harness. Any ideas before I call the dealer?
Thanks.


----------



## Zakesmbu (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a jetta 6 1.4tsi, EPC LIGHT is showing in the dash,car hasitates sometimes, and it wll go limp mode, brake lights are not working so BLS was changed but now the brake lights stay lit when turning the ignition without even pressing the brake


----------

